# Trash Can



## RStorment (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's a trash can that I did this past weekend. The goal was to simply make one that the dog couldn't get into, but I couldn't help adding a nice touch to it. It was for my girlfriend's mom who uses dogwoods in her decorating, so I added the cutout on the front to surprise her, and used dovetails on the lid and toe molding. Her comment was, "well, that's just too pretty to call it a trash can"


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I have to agree with her, although it's probably nice to have a trash can that you can put on display in the living room with out embarassment! Nice job.


----------



## DonB (Mar 20, 2006)

If she doesn't want it, I'll take it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job RS 
It's a shame you will put trash in it But that's what it's for right.
I'm a dog lover and it would make a good spot for the dry dog food.
I buy 40# bags and it's a pain to have them in the corner that the dogs love to rip open from time to time..

Bj


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

That's a great idea, Bj. I'm a lover of dogs also. I have a shepard/lab mix and a beagle.
A couple of real characters. But I digress, that's a great job on the "refuse container" RS. It would make any kitchen proud.
Kevin


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great job RS. I realy like the way the dogwood blooms stand out.


----------



## RStorment (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, it turned out better than I expected because I failed to remember at first that the layers of plywood have alternating grain directions.... but when i routed through the first layer and revealed the perpendicular grain beneath, it contrasted very nicely. The cool thing, which you cant tell by photos, is that from one angle the blooms appear much darker than the surroundings, and at another they appear much lighter.


----------



## KoLdArKnEsS (Sep 10, 2006)

Man I have been looking for months in town for a larger bin for the kitchen..the only really large ones are some cruddy stainless steel looking things for $280!....you have inspired me...I am going to build a big mans bin and fix the problem for good hehe..excellent job.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Definatly too nice to be a garbage can.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice looking waste can! Very nice job. 

Corey


----------



## macattack (Oct 18, 2006)

Believe it or not that style of trash can is what first got me to wanting to do more seriouis wood work about 6 years ago...but you know what....I NEVER DID BUILD THE THING, but have built many other projects. Long story short...those type of cans "clamp" the bags in place and keep them from sliding down inside.
By the way......Very nice job Rstorment !


----------

